# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Costa Reef

## TiagoKosta

Olá a todos

Ao fim de algum tempo tendo sempre o bicinho da aquariofilia, durante muitos anos tive aquários de água doce, lá me resolvi iniciar num projecto a sério. De à um ano para cá que me tenho vindo a introduzir nisto...
Comecei com um aquário que lá tinha parado em casa a fazer umas experiências nisto da água salgada. Aproveitei também esse espaço de tempo para dar vida a rocha morta e sempre se poupou uns €€.
Espero que resulte!  :Smile:  

O setup é este:

Aquário: 120x60x50 LxPxA, vidro 10mm (sem travessas)
Sump: 60x50x40 LxPxA
Escumador: Bubble Magus NAC7
Circulação: Aqua Medic Oceanprop 15000
Calha: ATI Sunpower 4x54W + ATI Powermodule 4x54w 
(4 Blue Plus + 4 Aquablue Special)
Retorno: Aquamedic Ocean Runner 3500

Substrato: 25kg 2-4mm
Rocha: 20kg rocha viva + 10kg rocha morta
Reposição: Aquili Classic NPS 4 Estágios (190lt/dia)
Osmoregulador: DIY controlado por Arduino (Ainda não está a ser usada)
Doseadora: DIY controlada por Arduino (Ainda não está a ser usada)
Aquecedor: Eheim 250w + Eheim 150w

Montagem: 5-2-2012

Como equipa de limpeza tenho 3 Strombus, 6 Trochus, 4 Cypraea Annulus e 1 Ermita Patas Vermelhas e esta semana foi introduzida uma Estrela da Areia (Sand Sifting Star).
Tenho também 6 Lysmata Seticaudata para irem comendo os "restos" e para tratarem das aiptasias. 

Ao fim de quase 3 meses foi introduzido o primeiro peixe, um Siganus Vulpinus.

Como Corais tenho:

Montipora digitata verde
Montipora australiensis
Montipora confusa
Montipora capricornis verde
Montipora capricornis vermelha
Montipora capricornis roxa

Caulastrea furcata
Clavularia viridis "Green Star Polyps"
Parazoanthus gracilis
Zoanthus
Palythoa sp.
Sarcophyton

Actinodiscus verde
Actinodiscus vermelho
Ricordea florida verde
Ricordea florida laranja

Favite

Seriatopora caliendrum
Stylophora pistillata
Pocillopora damicornis

Acropora millepora
Acropora tenuis 

Turbinaria peltata
Hydnophora ...
Pavona sp
Acropora echinata

São praticamente tudo frags...

Fotos ficam para breve.

Obrigado

Tiago Costa

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Tal como tinha prometido aqui vão as fotos.
Fico à espera de criticas...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

tem potencial, e parece estar tudo bem planeado :Pracima:

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos...

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Tiago.
Muito porreiro! está no bom caminho..
Só um reparo, essa estrela (Sand Sifting Star) na minha opinião não é uma boa escolha. Depois de comer tudo que existe de vivo na areia (em alguns meses, talvez) inevitavelmente acaba por definhar até à morte... São mais indicadas para aquários muito maiores...

----------


## TiagoKosta

Pois também já li isso depois de a ter comprado.
Na altura comprei porque a areia estava a ficar com umas algas e era para ver se ela ajudava a mexer a areia e a limpar essas algas.
Vamos lá ver no que dá.
Obrigado pelo conselho.

----------


## miguelrosa1

Boas,
Gosto muito do layout do aquário.
Adoro o efeito de ilhas e pontes com as rochas.

PS: cuidado com os zoantos e ricordeas, por vezes tornam-se autenticas pragas.

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Pois já reparei isso, principalmente com as Palythoas...  :Smile: 

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos de uns Sps

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Esses corais, esse layout e esse aquário estão cheios de Bom aspecto ... 
Muito bonitos Amigos ...
Um dia destes tenho que ir ai ver isso já que somos quase vizinhos ...

Abraço ...

----------


## José Cruz

> Boas Tiago.
> Muito porreiro! está no bom caminho..
> Só um reparo, essa estrela (Sand Sifting Star) na minha opinião não é uma boa escolha. Depois de comer tudo que existe de vivo na areia (em alguns meses, talvez) inevitavelmente acaba por definhar até à morte... São mais indicadas para aquários muito maiores...


Essa será provavelmente uma teoria sem grande base. Mantenho uma há 2.5 anos e continua a crescer, outras mantenho em aquário sem areia sequer e elas desenvolvem-se bem...são detritivoras.


Muito bom o aquário Tiago   :yb677:

----------

